# Help?? bucket won't lower and raises slowly



## marinator69 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi all. I have a L4310 and was working with the bucket. everything was fine, then, I go to lift it up and it lifts really slow, and will barely go down. If I turn the bucket and move it down, it will go down, and if I set it to float, it will also go down. 

The problem is when I move the lever straight up and down. 
Any suggestions??

thank you.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Filter would be my first thought, also check the fluid.


----------



## marinator69 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey, I finally figured it out.... I had my 3pt hitch lever all the way up and it must be a safety control that if you have the 3pt all the way up, it makes the bucket move very slowly. 

thanks!


----------

